

Ask HN: Would you pay for an Ad-Free Facebook? - alexchamberlain

I was just wondering whether people would pay for an <i>ad-free</i> Facebook? Apparently, each user is only worth ~$2 every 3 months and quite frankly I would pay $10/yr not be served ads.
======
kaolinite
I would pay for a social network that cared about my privacy and made its
money through subscriptions, not through selling the information of its users.
However, I strongly suspect that I'm in the minority and that most people
would rather not pay a thing. Then again, that might be a good thing. I love
Google+ because the only people on it, pretty much, are techies - so whilst
profile updates are nowhere near as frequent as Facebook or Twitter, they're a
hell of a lot more interesting, from my experience.

------
YuriNiyazov
No, I would not pay to use a social network.

------
adeelk
Why don’t you use adblock?

